# You say sumthen ?



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

haha! Those ears!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are soooo cute! And your camera/picture taking is excellent.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Very pretty goats, and I like the ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow these are great pics!


----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks! I've got three more babies but I only got video footage of them..I wish I could post videos I got all 5 of them playing king of the hill hah


----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll get a family picture tomorrow with all 9 !


----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)

This is my dog..her instincts help her gather up the goats she is still learning a lot but on her way to being a very solid dog! she is a pup in this picture.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Love those ears.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great pic! Love their coloring, specially the 'lacing' on their ears.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

goatking said:


> View attachment 64765
> View attachment 64765
> View attachment 64765


They are super cute!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Too cute !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

